# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Sommerurlaub

## jf-schramm

Moin,

Gerade berlege ich mir die Planung fr meinen Sommerurlaub, und sehe eine kleines Loch in der Urlaubskasse.. :Wink: 
Ich bin seit kurzem in Wolfsburg fr meine Bachelorarbeit. Ich habe von 11.7-26.7 Urlaub und wrde gern die Zeit zum Surfen nutzen. Entweder Dnemark, Ost-/Nordsee mir eigentlich recht egal. Leider kenn ich hier noch keine Surfer, darum wollte ich mal hier nachfragen. Jemand mit Interesse?

Aloha

Jan

----------

